# What is this marking/color called?



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

I cant find a reference to what its called anywhere, is it just something that nobody notices? The little tiny black dots in the fins of some bettas


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I have heard it called Orchid. I think it's beautiful. What they actually are is clusters of dark pigment.


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

Witchipoo said:


> I have heard it called Orchid. I think it's beautiful. What they actually are is clusters of dark pigment.


i think its gorgeous too, but i dont think its orchid. that seems to be a specific blue/black with specific tail. i see these black dots even on silver/red dragons like this guy


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah, it's probably a leftover camouflage marking. It looks kind of like ripples in dark water and I've noticed the wild types are covered in pigment spots.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

You have to admit, it looks a lot like the spots on Orchids.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Just got a black orchid today! He has those spots - it's so pretty.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, they're called Wild Type Spots. It can be found on almost all colorations, not just black based.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

I think they are cool, too.


----------



## Forcey (Feb 27, 2016)

I was curious about that too.. I have a purple-ish/red-pinkish double tail with those at the base of his dorsal.  They're cute!


----------

